# Running problem, '85 300zx n/t



## Oscillation (May 16, 2004)

Hey guys. Anyone know what's going on here? When the cylinder head temperature sensor is disconnected, and the car is hot, the car runs good, but intermittently bogs down, as if the tank were empty. If I re-start the car, the problem momentarily goes away, until a couple more minutes. When I disconnect the sensor, the car doesn't have as good of acceleration, however it is driveable that way. This is how I've been driving it for about 3 weeks, and I'm getting poor gas mileage. It never bogs down badly, though. Done: Timing, CHTS/Subharness, o2 Sensor, fuel filter, cap, rotor, plugs, wires. Computer diagnostic checks out fine. During installation of the the distributor, the harness was connected backwards. This has been done before and the grey fusible link was burnt. All fusible links are intact. Could my ECU be bad now? Any known testing procedures? Thanks. -Perry.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Oscillation said:


> Hey guys. Anyone know what's going on here? When the cylinder head temperature sensor is disconnected, and the car is hot, the car runs good, but intermittently bogs down, as if the tank were empty. If I re-start the car, the problem momentarily goes away, until a couple more minutes. When I disconnect the sensor, the car doesn't have as good of acceleration, however it is driveable that way. This is how I've been driving it for about 3 weeks, and I'm getting poor gas mileage. It never bogs down badly, though. Done: Timing, CHTS/Subharness, o2 Sensor, fuel filter, cap, rotor, plugs, wires. Computer diagnostic checks out fine. During installation of the the distributor, the harness was connected backwards. This has been done before and the grey fusible link was burnt. All fusible links are intact. Could my ECU be bad now? Any known testing procedures? Thanks. -Perry.


The Haynes manual has some ECU testing procedures. I'd spend the 11 or so dollars and get the book. Any autoparts store carrying Haynes manuals either has it or can order it.


----------



## Oscillation (May 16, 2004)

*Already done.*

Post says "ECU diagnostic checks out fine", by that I meant ECU testing procedure.


----------

